# Sip, Settle, Solomon's Word



## am_hammy (Feb 15, 2015)

This is an attempt at a villanelle(a little spotty, but that's cool) I did awhile back. They can be tough little nuggets. Just wanted to share it. I aim for it to make people think. ^_^ Hopefully it does <3




Sip my hot chocolate, read Solomon’s word,
says all is vanity, no reason for finding.
Settles in my stomach, milk curd.

Sit in my soft sheets, learn,
speaks of reasons, and timing.
Sip my hot chocolate, read Solomon’s word.

Slip to deep thought, feel the churn,
shows  sorrow of all Wisdom, binding.
Settles in my stomach, milk curd.

Soaking eyes pried open, yearn,
says “ … A time to break down…” crying.
Sip my hot chocolate, read Solomon’s word.

Searching heart, deep desire, burn,
sinking discord, wisdom is blinding.
Settles in my stomach, milk curd.

Sing with loved ones, wait your turn,
surrender vanity past, wisdom is climbing.
Sip my hot chocolate, finished Solomon’s word.
Settles in my stomach, no more milk curd.


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 15, 2015)

hammy--Villanelle's are tough and it takes a lot of diligence and restraint--not to mention a very clear understanding of the criteria for this type of poetry---having said that--I really enjoyed this. Mood, message and skill. Kudos for giving this complex style a go. Thanks for sharing.  Peace always...Jul


----------



## Nellie (Feb 15, 2015)

Firemajic said:


> hammy--Villanelle's are tough and it takes a lot of diligence and restraint--not to mention a very clear understanding of the criteria for this type of poetry-



 I've never attempted a Villanelle, so I'll take Julia's word for the understanding of this type of poem. Very well done. And I like Solomon's word.


----------



## Mr mitchell (Feb 15, 2015)

Lovely and short, like all your poetry pieces I'd found. But still, making me feel warm inside with the thought of hot chocolate brewing inside. That be nice.

Thanks for sharing

Mr M


----------



## QDOS (Feb 19, 2015)

Sip my hot chocolate, read Solomon’s word,[FONT=&Verdana]
says all is vanity, no reason for finding.
Settles in my stomach, milk curd.

Sit in my soft sheets, learn,
speaks of reasons, and timing.
Sip my hot chocolate, read Solomon’s word.

Slip to deep thought, feel the churn,
shows sorrow of all Wisdom, binding.
Settles in my stomach, milk curd.

Soaking eyes pried open, yearn,
says “ … A time to break down…” crying.
Sip my hot chocolate, read Solomon’s word.

Searching heart, deep desire, burn,
sinking discord, wisdom is blinding.
Settles in my stomach, milk curd.

Sing with loved ones, wait your turn,
surrender vanity past, wisdom is climbing.
Sip my hot chocolate, finished Solomon’s word.
Settles in my stomach, no more milk curd. [/FONT]

These I agree are hard graft, thanks for sharing.
Five tercets and one quatrain with only two rhymes. 
Ones I have come across usually the first and last line of each tercet also rhyme.  (learn, yearn, turn, - word?)

    QDOS


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks for the read and the input everyone. ^_^


Yeah, half way through the development, I guess I got concerned with that one repeating line that you're supposed to have throughout the poem. I didn't realize they had to rhyme. Hah, you read how to do something and it never seems to translate on the page sometimes. Thanks for color-coding all that too QDOS. helps me understand it better. I will have to try that for future poems I write in this fashion.


----------



## rcallaci (Feb 19, 2015)

I messed up on The first few villanelle's I did. But in  time I got it right. But I ended up liking my mistake poems better than the ones I did correctly. I inadvertently made them more wild then they should have been. It's one of the reasons that I always say know the rules and then break them. Or in this case break them and then learn the rules. 

I enjoyed this piece- I heard your voice in it- 


my warmest
bob


----------



## InstituteMan (Feb 19, 2015)

I have no earthly idea what a proper villanelle is, but I'm a sucker for anything that takes inspiration from Ecclesiastes. I can't tell you if you got the form right, but I can tell you that I enjoyed this.


----------



## JustRob (Feb 21, 2015)

Mystified I had to look the form up. I understand that it is associated with obsession and appears to me also to have a lot to do with masochism on the writer's part. I think I'll leave you perverts to it and go back to that 50 Shades of Grey thread. No offence intended of course. Each to their own.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks rcallaci and IM! 




JustRob said:


> Mystified I had to look the form up. I understand that it is associated with obsession and appears to me also to have a lot to do with masochism on the writer's part. I think I'll leave you perverts to it and go back to that 50 Shades of Grey thread. No offence intended of course. Each to their own.



Well, I definitely was obsessing over the content of Ecclesiastes when writing this. I was wrestling with what it was saying and I liked this format so I figured I would give it a go. I guess in terms of what meanings are behind the formats, I break the rules a little, hah.

Thanks for the read ^_^


----------



## JustRob (Feb 21, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> Well, I definitely was obsessing over the content of Ecclesiastes when writing this. I was wrestling with what it was saying and I liked this format so I figured I would give it a go. I guess in terms of what meanings are behind the formats, I break the rules a little, hah.
> 
> Thanks for the read ^_^



To be fair I must admit that I tried morris dancing once and you know what they say about that. I broke quite a lot of the sticks in the process but fortunately no bones.


----------



## JustRob (Feb 21, 2015)

Just an afterthought. My knowledge of the Bible is superficial as demonstrated by my putting my contribution on that subject into the humorous prose forum here .  Perhaps I need to give Ecclesiastes a chance as well.


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 21, 2015)

It's all about wisdom and everything that comes with having wisdom. Solomon was known in the Bible as the wisest person to ever live. There's so much that people can relate to in that book, I think. It's all very honest. Give it a go! Writing this poem was one of the ways I tried to discover what I felt it meant to me. That's usually why I write poetry, to wrestle with my thoughts and try to understand them. I hope that if you do read it, you can find truth in it like I did


----------



## aj47 (Feb 21, 2015)

I think anything I could say about the form would be redundant.   

It is an interesting choice of topic.  I look forward to your next one.


----------

